# musky mania



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

fished the tourney this weekend and got 3. only got to register 1 though.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

How big?

Where at?

Nice pictures.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice pics!!!!


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

37 39 and 43. not too big but it was fun. and the northern was 32'' we were on cass lake and caught one on a white and blue mep and the other 2 on a black and silver bocher tail.


----------

